# Dis-Connect Covenant Theology?!?



## Coram Deo (Jul 21, 2007)

Over the years since I have come to Covenant Theology my knowledge of the old covenant as expanded greatly and I have gained more respect for the old covenant saints with their lives and even their theology which is also our theology.

Dispensationalism tends to try to totally dis connect us from the old covenant saints and the faith of Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob.

But...

Why is it that even covenantalist today seem to try to dis connect from the old covenant faith far more then the original Reformers. They tend not to dis connect as much as the dispensationalist but there seems in my mind a dis connect among today's covenantalist.. Is it because alot of today's covenantalist tend to have come out of dispensational theology and so tend to have some left over bagage or is it something else?

Why is it that we tend to dis connect from the saints of old when they tend to do things contrary to our minds and society yet not prohibited from God?

Are we better then the old covenant saints? More holier then thou? Abraham was saved by faith as well the other old testament saint. We should respect these men and even follow in their footsteps and be not holier then thou then father Abraham.

Where God has spoken let us do his commands, Where God is silient we too also must be silient...... Other wise we turn into Pharisees......


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2007)

> thunaer;288000] Are we better then the old covenant saints? More holier then thou? Abraham was saved by faith as well the other old testament saint. We should respect these men and even follow in their footsteps and be not holier then thou then father Abraham.




I believe Abraham was saved the same way I was....it's a matter of perspective. He looking forward to Christ and I looking backward. That's what I was taught as a Southern Baptist...but that probably isn't the norm among SBCers.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 21, 2007)

The real question is: how can "covenantalists" be credobaptists?!


----------



## Coram Deo (Jul 21, 2007)

Ardy har har......

Let's not turn this into a baptism debate... That was not my intent.. The issue does not deal with baptism at all.....

I will say as a credobaptist that I see full continuity and renewal covenantiness... I just see a prohibition now placed..... I have almost tasted the flavor of Paedoism and can see where they are coming from from a covenant perspective and without my grasp of the definition of the new covenant in Jeremiah my entire credoism would fall apart.. Without the foundation the house falls.....




CarolinaCalvinist said:


> The real question is: how can "covenantalists" be credobaptists?!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 21, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Over the years since I have come to Covenant Theology my knowledge of the old covenant as expanded greatly and I have gained more respect for the old covenant saints with their lives and even their theology which is also our theology.
> 
> Dispensationalism tends to try to totally dis connect us from the old covenant saints and the faith of Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I know what disconnection among the covenantally-minded folks you're referring to. Among those who are committed to the perspectives of covenant theology that I know, I'd say I've never seen MORE respect paid to the faith of the OT saints, and an understanding of the deep threads of continuity that run between Old and New. 



> Why is it that we tend to dis connect from the saints of old when they tend to do things contrary to our minds and society yet not prohibited from God?
> 
> Are we better then the old covenant saints? More holier then thou? Abraham was saved by faith as well the other old testament saint. We should respect these men and even follow in their footsteps and be not holier then thou then father Abraham.
> 
> Where God has spoken let us do his commands, Where God is silient we too also must be silient...... Other wise we turn into Pharisees......



Can you be more specific with what you're referring to? I'm really quite confused, as I've never heard a critique of covenant theologians from the angle you're suggesting.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 21, 2007)

Ivan said:


> I believe Abraham was saved the same way I was....it's a matter of perspective. He looking forward to Christ and I looking backward. That's what I was taught as a Southern Baptist...but that probably isn't the norm among SBCers.



This is just about the only way I've ever heard any covenantally-minded individual express their understanding of the relationship between Abraham's faith and ours - and I agree with it. 

So I look forward to hearing more from Michael on the reasons he's making the observations he's making.


----------

